# Pregnant after a vasectomy?



## treefolk

Don't know if I'm one of those statistics yet (went to the store to buy a pg test and my kids had a meltdown and we had to leave!) but maybe....

I know people who have gotton pg after their partners had been "snipped" but it was closer in time to the actually snipping. For us it's been almost 2 years. We never went back to get it officially checked. 2 years is a long time, but we have not been, um, very active in that area lately








I'm late (not that unusual) but I have had cramping, a bit nauseaus and repeled by chocolate (VERY unusual for me) and a few weeks back when we actually did have a grand ol time I said "Boy, this time of the month, if you weren't snipped I'm sure I'd be pregnant!" EEK!

Guess it's pointless to think about until I get a test, but just curious in the meantime if anyone has had this happen and how long after the vasectomy? Do you think it's possible??? I am REALLY enjoying being done with babies, birth and pregnancy and watching my kids grow up, but if something like this happens - it was meant to be IMO!


----------



## lilyka

the first year you have 4 in 1000 chances to get pregnant each year. after the first year you go down to 2 in 1000. really not that good of odds.

I am waiting to see if my period is late. i had horrible cramps about 4 days past ovulation and have been very tired and weepy. as much as I would like another baby I do not want one in the situation (sp?) I am in. Its going to be a long long week . . . .


----------



## 2crazykids

:


----------



## PerennialMom

You're supposed to have it checked yearly, I thought?


----------



## lilyka

once you have your 6 week check there is no reason to have it checked again unless your 6 week check was high.

and i do know someone who got preggers after 10 years. her husband was an a$$ about it and asked for a paternity test. the stress caused a miscarriage.


----------



## taylor

I'm pregnant with our 2nd after DH had a vasectomy 10 years ago.

He is 11 years my senior and was sure he never wanted kids, so got snipped. We were planning on getting it reversed when we got pregnant with Gabriel. Here we are pregnant again with #2.

It does happen. I have mentioned it to a few Dr.'s and they weren't surprised by it in the least.


----------



## treefolk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *taylor*
I'm pregnant with our 2nd after DH had a vasectomy 10 years ago.

He is 11 years my senior and was sure he never wanted kids, so got snipped. We were planning on getting it reversed when we got pregnant with Gabriel. Here we are pregnant again with #2.

It does happen. I have mentioned it to a few Dr.'s and they weren't surprised by it in the least.


ooooohhhh!







well, I have not picked up a test yet. I casually mentioned it to my dh, and he just laughed and said that could never happen! ....I think he thought I was joking.

Congratulations for you!!!


----------



## lilyka

I was feeling sick this morning.







:


----------



## 2crazykids

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka*
I was feeling sick this morning.







:

wait. so did your dp/dh have a vasectomy?


----------



## lilyka

yeah abuot a year ago . . .year and a half . . .


----------



## BusyMommy

:

We need our own tribe.









Hope things work out for everyone in the best way.


----------



## treefolk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka*
I was feeling sick this morning.







:

wow lilyka...I'm thinking about you this week!

A tribe of us would be nice, huh? I'm going to get a test today, but I am feeling less pregnant these past few days. My boobs really get big when I'm pg and they have not (although after 6 years of nursing they may just be resting







) And I had really bitchy PMS last week and if memory is correct I don't get that when I'm pg. I'm probably just late. although I'd be thrilled NOT to be pg, I'm having fun envisioning telling everyone. I'm sure there would be some ????? faces!


----------



## treefolk

Took a test ---- and looks like the vasectomy works! I'm not disappointed because I felt really good about coming out of the baby making stage of life, but I kind of suprised myself with how ok I felt if the test had been positive.

Good luck with the rest of the "tribe"!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

If they dont go back for the 6week check the odds go up a bit on getting pg later. My dh went in at 6 weeks and there was no swimmers present. As far as getting checked one a year never heard of that before.

The failure rate of vas. is directly linked to how it was preformed. My dh had his tied, cut, a peice removed and the ends burnt. It would be nearly impossible for my dh to be able to have kids again(without a reversal) now some dr when they do the v. they only tie and/or cut. when my dad had his they didnt even cut they just tied each cord in 2 places. So failure with that type would be a very high possibility. So best to find out just exactly how they did the v and make sure to go in at 6weeks for the test.

It is like with a woman having her tubes tied my aunt had hers done when her first was a baby. They only tied in 2 places no cutting or burning. 13yrs later she got pg and they thought was in the tube but turns out it wasnt but the surgery to remove the tube caused her to m/c. When the dr took out the tube it was clear to see how it had grown back together after the ties had desoved. My understanding now when they do the tying of tubes is they tie, cut, burn and remove a peice to prevent it growing back. But again not all dr do it that same way so it is important to ask for details.


----------



## 2crazykids

:

anything yet?


----------



## luvmy3boys

My dh never went back and I am now pg. It has been 3ish years.


----------



## blastomom

The boy who grew up a few houses down from me was a post V baby. They had had their boy on the first try so dad got snipped. Seven years later, and along came ds#2. It was a HUGE deal. The dad moved out, sued for divorce and the whole nine yards, before realizing that it was his kid. The neighbors still talk about it. BTW, she had a third child after a botched tubal. Talk about fertile...


----------



## 2crazykids

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmy3boys*
My dh never went back and I am now pg. It has been 3ish years.

Oh my God really ? See....Im kinda excited since my DH wants a V and I want more babies....Im hoping for a botches V!


----------



## luvmy3boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *irishtwins*
Oh my God really ? See....Im kinda excited since my DH wants a V and I want more babies....Im hoping for a botches V!










Personally, I don't think you should hope for a botched V, but rather talk to your DH about how you want more children and see about the possibility of using less permanent birth control in the meantime in case he decides he wants more kids down the road. The choice whether or not to have children and whether or not to choose 'permanent' birth control should be made by the couple as a whole. As for me being pregnant, I know I am the exception by far (and we are both overly fertile), it IS rare for women to get pg post-v.


----------



## Sharlla

I think I got PG after 5 months after DH had a V. I am waiting results on the beta test and I have an U/S scheduled later in the week. I'll let everyone know.


----------



## mommy2evan05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *irishtwins*
Oh my God really ? See....Im kinda excited since my DH wants a V and I want more babies....Im hoping for a botches V!









that'll be me after we have our 3rd. DH is dead set on having 3, no more, but wouldn't mind stopping now (we have 1). I on the other hand, would love to have 4, or 6, or 8. Can't imagine going much above 8 and still getting my midwifery degree AND running a homebirth practice, opening a birth center and having a room for a mom-to-be who needs a place to stay/no family. Right now I am hoping that on try #3 we have twins, DH gets his V and then I have another babe or two. I would LOVE that! (Hell I think I'm PG now and we've been using condoms religiously--not ready for #2 quite yet, DS will be 8 months tomorrow!)


----------



## 2crazykids

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmy3boys*
Personally, I don't think you should hope for a botched V, but rather talk to your DH about how you want more children and see about the possibility of using less permanent birth control in the meantime in case he decides he wants more kids down the road. The choice whether or not to have children and whether or not to choose 'permanent' birth control should be made by the couple as a whole. As for me being pregnant, I know I am the exception by far (and we are both overly fertile), it IS rare for women to get pg post-v.

You're right and we've talked and talked and talked about it and he's dead set against it. He wants to further his career, run for office, change the world...blah blah, blah...I just want more babies









It's a real point of contention between us and every time we discuss it I end up in tears...I feel like going to a sperm bank sometimes behind his back!

Anyhoo...I digress. I am not in a hurry to have another...I just know that I am not done in my heart of hearts. Just like I new I was going to marry this guy when I first met him. This is a hard subject...


----------



## luvmy3boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *irishtwins*
You're right and we've talked and talked and talked about it and he's dead set against it. He wants to further his career, run for office, change the world...blah blah, blah...I just want more babies









It's a real point of contention between us and every time we discuss it I end up in tears...I feel like going to a sperm bank sometimes behind his back!

Anyhoo...I digress. I am not in a hurry to have another...I just know that I am not done in my heart of hearts. Just like I new I was going to marry this guy when I first met him. This is a hard subject...


----------



## danav

Our post-V baby is 5 months old.









DH had the surgery in Jan 2005. In February he took a sample in and we were told only dead sperm were present. In March he took another sample in and we were told NO sperm were present. We were given the green light and his surgery pronouced a success.

May 31 I realized I was on day 31 of my cycle, and have never had a cycle longer than 30 days. Thought I was starting to have pre-menopausal changes, perhaps (I was 34 and my sister started having pre-menopausal symptoms in her mid 30's). I figured I should take a HPT before I tried to make an appt to see a gyn, and lo and behold it turned VERY positive before I could even get the cap back on it! I was STUNNED and initially pretty upset - DH, on the other hand, handled it very well and accepted that this baby was obviously meant to be.

Thankfully he never doubted my faithfulness (and yes, I have always been completely faithful - I've never been with any man other than DH). I think a few other people did, though! That's bothered me a lot in the beginning, knowing that some people would automatically assume the baby wasn't DH's. Anyone who knew me didn't think that, though.

OH - the kicker is, that on the day I took the pg test DH took another sample to the lab, thinking his plumbing had grown back together and the doctor would want another test result to prove that before re-doing the surgery. Well, THAT test also showed NO sperm present! We can't explain it, other than obviously somehow at least one sperm got through at just the right time. When I called the urologist's office to get those results and asked if the lab could possibly be messing up the test because obviously "No sperm present" was not completely true, the person I was talking to got indignant with me, insisting there had been NO mistake and there was nothing more they could do for us. I bet she never even told the doctor our situation.

So, our beautiful baby boy was born in January, and we are NOT relying on DH's surgery as birth control ever again, no matter what his sperm analysis says.


----------

